# Is Ivy Safe?



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

helloooooooooooo all! 

just wondering if the plant (Ivy) is safe for frog tanks? i have just put lots of Ivy in the toads tank & have noticed that the crickets have been eating it, the crickets seem fine but my question is if the frog eats the cricket who as eaten Ivy will the frog be ok?

wow that sounds confusing


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

what sort of ivy?

but if i remeber rightly every member of the ivy family is poisonous to some degree, from mild skin iritant to rather toxic...

did you not check that all plants were safe before you put them in the viv?
if you have the full latin name then its much easier to find out if its on the toxic plants lists..


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

naz_pixie said:


> what sort of ivy?
> 
> but if i remeber rightly every member of the ivy family is poisonous to some degree, from mild skin iritant to rather toxic...
> 
> ...


 
hi, i dont no the latin name of this Ivy its just a small variegated one that as been sat on the windowsil for years, i just thought it would look nice in the tank, then i remembered someone saying that Ivy was Toxic, do u think i should remove it?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Technically, it's mildly toxic. Lot's of people will tell you that anything that feeds on it is therefore also toxic, so panic. Got to tell you, I've used it in loads of tanks, with no apparent problems- except that it doesn't seem to last long in warmer tanks. If you are really worried, take it out and replace with ficus, tradescantia etc- but as I've said, I've never seen it cause any harm.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Devil's Ivy is great.
What's toxic to us, isn't necessarily toxic to animals.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Technically, it's mildly toxic. Lot's of people will tell you that anything that feeds on it is therefore also toxic, so panic. Got to tell you, I've used it in loads of tanks, with no apparent problems- except that it doesn't seem to last long in warmer tanks. If you are really worried, take it out and replace with ficus, tradescantia etc- but as I've said, I've never seen it cause any harm.


i think i will leave it then, as i like it in there, thanks for putting my mind at rest!


----------

